# Tank pxs for Sept. Meeting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have a lot of tank pxs for True Percula. Now is the time to get your pxs to me. I won't be able to do much in the morning. I need your pxs emailed to me. You can find contact info on web site. I also emailed via mailing list. Send PX, your name, gallonage of tank, and any name you have of your scape.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if i worked on mine tonight, and got there early with photos on a flash drive would that work...? or just don't do anything...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can bring them on a flash drive if you'd like. It's just that it will be difficult for the store to collect and transfer many many thumb drives instead of one.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

stupid driftwood floated to the top even with slate drilled to the bottom of it...


----------

